# 2006 International Fuel Gas Code in pdf format



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Interested send me a PM


----------



## lpayne1234 (Sep 20, 2008)

Thanks Ron, I will start studing for the Journeyman Gas next. :thumbsup:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Got it.


----------

